# ¿Que opinan de caja de 70 litros para un sub de 12"?



## Fabri (Jul 14, 2008)

hola a todos , hace un tiempo ingrese al foro , lo estube leyendo y la verdad esta muy bueno , les queria comentar que tengo 2 cajas de 70 litros cada una para subs de 12" marca pioneer , que opinan del litraje? .lo uso siempre en el dormitorio  y andan excelente.nada mas queria ver que opinaban ustedes con respecto a las cajas estas..
desde ya gracias 

saludos .

fabri


----------



## detrakx (Jul 21, 2008)

tendrias que conseguir los datos del parlante, si queres conseguir bajos dependiendo de los parlantes yo te recomendaría que utlizaras cajas mayores a 80 litros en lo posible.
recuerda que si tienes 70 litros poniendo lana de vidrio aumentas un 20 a 25% del volumen equivalente.

el volumen equivalente es de por ejemplo.

70L x 20% - ( volumen de los listones + volumen ocupado por el parlante ).

calculo que entre los litones y el parlante no llegas a los 5 litros.

saludos.


----------



## Fabri (Jul 21, 2008)

muchas gracias detrakx por la respuesta.
yo creo que anda muy muy bien con 70 litros ,  yo lana de vidrio le puse en la tapa de atras de la caja , y la verdad lindos bajos consegui 
igual voy a probar poniendo lana de vidrio en las otras caras , igual creo que andare por los 73 litros internos .

saludos y gracias


----------



## detrakx (Jul 21, 2008)

ok , me alegro que hayas conseguidos buenos bajos. en la práctica se recomienda cubrir al menos 3 caras con material absorvente.  y en lo posible que nunca queden 2 cara paralelas sin material absorvente.

saludos.


----------

